# Chest pain



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Does gerd and hiatal hernia cause chest pain? I got them last fall and had ekg and echogram ..all ok..I am on a small income and cannot go running to the er with every twinge...I am really disgusted with this, the dr keeps saying Im ok but I keep getting the chest pains..I get bad reflux at night, I cannot take any of the acid drugs they give me horrrible diarreha,,also have IBS.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Sorry about your chest pain.GERD can cause chest pain that mimicks a heart attack when severe. It is generally suggested that one goes to see a dr when having chest pain -- if you know for sure that your heart is healthy and if taking hurtburn meds or antiacids make you feel better, then you probably won't have to run to the ER too often. If you are worried and want to stay on the safe side, maybe making an appt with your regular dr to have your heart checked up? Otherwise, you might want to try something OTC, like Prilosec, etc.?Hope you feel better soonCherrie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might try Tums. Calcium Carbonate tends to be constipating.Cheap remedy for reflux while sleeping. Put a brick or two under the legs at the head of the bed so it is slanted. You can buy wedge pillows that will elevate the head in the right way but the cheapest is a brick under the leg. That helps gravity keep the stomach acid where it belongs.Both the GERD and the hiatal hernia can cause chest pain.K.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah re Kathleen's idea of elevating the head end of the bed. It really works.I bought a wedge pillow (7 inch) and it works really well -- Thanks Kathleen!


----------

